# what size lily pipe (s) for Eheim 2217 ?



## roadmaster (2 Jun 2017)

I have two Eheim 2217's filtering 325 Litre and am looking at glass intake and out put's, but unsure what size to get.
16/22 mm tubing? Never looked before, and am wanting to order them online here at work today if responses permit.
Many thanks in advance,Lee.


----------



## Madhav (2 Jun 2017)

Suction side, intake 16/22. Return side is 12/16

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (2 Jun 2017)

Thanks !


----------

